# Cherry Bowl



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Back in early November, we got word that there was an old cherry that was coming down and we were able to get 4 big half rounds and a small piece Man, they were heavy!, very wet.
So I made a natural edge bowl 15 inches diameter and 7 inches deep,
It was a lot of hard, pleasant work.
A donut chuck wouldn't work here so you will notice a different way


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Ta da!!!! Sweet!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking bowl Maurice. That is some good looking cherry.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is awesome, how long did you work at getting it to where it is now??


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What an amazing exhibition piece by a true artisan, quite brilliant Maurice. Is it any wonder that I feel like giving up when I see what is being produced by the likes of you and Bernie and less than a handful of other members.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Explorx4
I lost all track of time as usual when doing such enjoyable turning
but my guess is about 30 hours off and on over a month.
Our great creator put that bowl in the tree long ago, I just had the joy of bringing it out.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

harrysin said:


> What an amazing exhibition piece by a true artisan, quite brilliant Maurice. Is it any wonder that I feel like giving up when I see what is being produced by the likes of you and Bernie and less than a handful of other members.


thanks Harry, it took me a long time to learn to ride the bevel so lots of catches and some that fell apart.
So, my friend, don't never give up!:thank_you2:


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like I need a bigger lathe. :laugh:
Very nice bowl. I love the look of cherry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It seems to me that in America Cherry trees must grow like Dandelions grow here in Australia, hence the fact that you all seem to use Cherry wood which is of course very beautiful.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I wish they grew like dandelions. I'd be a rich man, judging by my yard.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

harrysin said:


> It seems to me that in America Cherry trees must grow like Dandelions grow here in Australia, hence the fact that you all seem to use Cherry wood which is of course very beautiful.


We've got dandylions too and they won't let us use pesticide on them
Cherry is beautiful, when it is starting to rot you get those big red lines, otherwise it is a lovely light pink.


----------

